# StA München: 0137-Spam ist kein Betrug



## bauernfänger (4 Juni 2006)

München (4.6.06). Die Staatsanwaltschaft München teilte bereits am 1, Juni einem verblüfften Münchner Bürger mit, dass das Phänomen des so genannten "Rückruftricks mit 0137-Nummern" *nicht den objektiven Tatbestand des Betrugs (erfüllt)*. 


> Von der Einleitung eines Ermittlungsverfahrens haben wir abgesehen


.

Ich habe ernsthaft Tränen in den Augen und grüße zutiefst deprimiert alle Opfer dieses Betrugs.

Betrifft:
01377370211340
01377370211452
01377370211498
01377370211564
01377370211651
01377370211692#
01377370213136
01377370213162*
01377370213728
01377370215018*
01377370215227*
01377370215280*
01377370215752
01377370215767
01377370215771
01377370215870
01377370215872
01377370215986

alles Nummern vom Osterwochenende


----------



## Heiko (4 Juni 2006)

*AW: StA München: 0137-Spam ist kein Betrug*



			
				bauernfänger schrieb:
			
		

> München (4.6.06). Die Staatsanwaltschaft München teilte bereits am 1, Juni einem verblüfften Münchner Bürger mit, dass das Phänomen des so genannten "Rückruftricks mit 0137-Nummern" *nicht den objektiven Tatbestand des Betrugs (erfüllt)*.


Hast Du was schriftliches dazu?


----------



## bauernfänger (4 Juni 2006)

*AW: StA München: 0137-Spam ist kein Betrug*

Ich hab Dir dazu was geschickt. Mit aller Contenance, aber das ist ein heftiger Schlag. Warum wohne ich nicht in Augsburg?
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2003/kw13/s10258.html


> Wie dialerschutz.de berichtet, haben Staatsanwaltschaft und Kripo Augsburg die mutmaßlichen Verantwortlichen ermittelt. (...) Die Staatsanwaltschaft geht davon aus, dass sich die Verdächtigen des Betruges schuldig gemacht haben: "Wenn Sie auf Ihrem Handy einen Anruf erhalten und eine Telefonnummer sehen, gehen Sie davon aus, dass ein Bekannter oder Verwandter angerufen hat oder sonst etwas Wichtiges vorliegt", sagt W* "Dann werden Sie auch zurückrufen."


Was kann man jetzt tun?


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Juni 2006)

*AW: StA München: 0137-Spam ist kein Betrug*

:stumm:


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juni 2006)

*AW: StA München: 0137-Spam ist kein Betrug*



			
				bauernfänger schrieb:
			
		

> München (4.6.06). Die Staatsanwaltschaft München teilte bereits am 1, Juni einem verblüfften Münchner Bürger mit, dass das Phänomen des so genannten "Rückruftricks mit 0137-Nummern" nicht den objektiven Tatbestand des Betrugs (erfüllt).


Naja, der Satzanfang klingt vielleicht etwas deprimierend. Aber letztlich war es nur ein einziger Staatsanwalt, der das mitteilen ließ. Vielleicht dachte er daran, was auf ihn zukommen könnte, wenn er tiefer bohrt...

Letztlich waren es ja auch Dutzende von Staatsanwälten im ganzen Bundesgebiet, die meinten, Verantwortlichen für Dialer-Firmen in Miami könne man nicht an den Kragen oder die hätten sich erst garnicht strafbar gemacht. Argumentieren ist menschlich.


----------



## rolf76 (4 Juni 2006)

*AW: StA München: 0137-Spam ist kein Betrug*



			
				bauernfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann man jetzt tun?



Lies mal auf der Einstellungsverfügung ganz unten (Rechtsbehelfsbelehrung).


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Juni 2006)

*AW: StA München: 0137-Spam ist kein Betrug*


----------

